# Commuting Road Bike



## dunnwv (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm looking for a new road bike to use for commuting and recreation. I live in a Morgantown WV , where the roads are pretty treacherous. Any suggestions on a good road bike in the 1200 dollar range that can handle a lot of hills and pot holes. I want something that I can upgrade components later on and still have a quality frame. I've looked at the specialized allez elte and the Trek 1500 so far. Thanks


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

They both have the wrong kind of wheels. You really ought to get something with either 32 or 36 spokes crossed 3 or 4 times. Ask your LBS about a Surley.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Surely you can't be serious....*



MB1 said:


> Ask your LBS about a Surley.


Surly's are tough, I love mine but I don't consider 4130 chromoly a *quality* frame. Maybe look into a cyclocross frameset that will allow you to run fatter tires to help with the potholes. Scandium, aluminum, etc.

Kona makes some cool bikes like the flatbar roadie "PhD"
http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/PHD/index.html

the Sutra is also a fave - disc roadie
http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/SUTRA/index.html


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

If you're commuting regularly on less-than-smooth roads, I wouldn't suggest a racing bike like the ones you mention. I ride a trek 1500 for recreation - in traffic, I'd much rather worry about the traffic around me rather than the potholes, which can pretty quickly chew up racing wheels. Also I would think a wider tire (28+cm) would help, which might require looking at a cyclocross frame.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a Lemond Poprad and would recommend it for the type of riding you're describing. Quality steel frame and fits wide tires. I think the retail price is less than $1200.

Looks like they only make disc versions now. Mine is a 2004 and has cantis (which I prefer for better wheel options). Even so, it's a great bike.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Check out the Salsa Casseroll. It costs about $500 for the frame and fork, so you could probably build up a complete bike for about $1200 depending on the components. Very versatile frame with eyelets for fenders and racks if you use it for commuting. Will take larger tires if desired. Reasonably light (less than 6 lbs for frame and fork).


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Eh, quality is what you make of it. 4130 isn't high class by any means, but it's not meant to be (any more). It's just meant to be tough. With a Surly frame (and you know this HW), you're paying for durability and flexibility. Nothing else. And marketing. No more. And a subculture, but that's it. Other frames in the same price range are designed around a more pleasant ride (Soma), or lightness (Salsa). I've found that cross bikes work well as an all around commuter, if you want to limit costs. If you'd prefer a road bike (better suited for long rides, etc, for various reasons), I would spend the money on a wheel upgrade. Beyond that, test ride test ride test ride test ride. Minimum 20 minutes each. (take as much time as the shop will give you)


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I think that there is no better material for a commuting and general road bike than 4130 chromoly. I'll even contend that the cheaper straight guage tubing is better than butted. Everything else, including my vaunted double butted Reynolds 531, is hype.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

don't get me wrong, I love my Cross Check. I just read into the OP's post that he might be looking for something a little more *special*. 

I have many miles on my Surly, both on and off-road and its never let me down. Wheel and tire choice will be an as-important decision for Mr. Dunn...

worth a look-see:
http://www.surlybikes.com/bikes.html


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Surly Cross Check. Wish I'da bought one, better fit for the rough roads of New Mexico. Nuff said.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I ride a Surly Cross Check to work every day. First thing to do is decide what tires you want to run, and if you need fenders. I think that Salsa Casseroll looks really nice. So depending on what you need for tires/fenders I'd look at the Surly Cross Check and Pacer, and the Salsa Casseroll and the SOMA offerings. SOMA will be about the same quality as Surly (made in the same place as far as I know) but a wee tad lighter and they generally seem to have longer top tubes.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

khill said:


> I have a Lemond Poprad and would recommend it for the type of riding you're describing. Quality steel frame and fits wide tires. I think the retail price is less than $1200.
> 
> Looks like they only make disc versions now. Mine is a 2004 and has cantis (which I prefer for better wheel options). Even so, it's a great bike.


Another vote for the Lemond Poprad. Mine is a 2004 model, too. 

The streets of Baltimore, where I commute, are full of potholes, railroad tracks, old streetcar tracks and general debris. The Poprad handles them well. I use 25mm road tires rather than the 32mm tires that came with the bike. Other that swapping out the saddle, the rest of the bike is the stock issue. After almost three years of commuting in all kinds of weather conditions, the bike still rides like a gem. 

My commute only has one hill and it is nothing compared to what I would expect that you encounter in Morgantown, WV. But, back in 2005 when my Trek 5200 was out of commission for a few weeks, I used the Poprad to do a 110 mile ride in Virginia, including climbing Reed's Gap to reach the Blue Ridge Parkway. The ride would have been easier on the Trek, but it was fine on the Poprad. I also have used the Poprad in the winter on the short, steep hills in Baltimore County (i.e., the beginning of the Piedmont) when I have not wanted to get snow/rain/salt etc. on the Trek. I have no problems on the hills with the Poprad.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Man, we should all be on the payroll for Surly. I'm another Shill for the Cross Check as well. For commuting, grocery getting, running errands, dragging the daughter to school in the trailer... I find it to be an incredibly comfortable ride. 

Plus they build up quite nicely.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

MarkS said:


> Another vote for the Lemond Poprad. Mine is a 2004 model, too.
> 
> The streets of Baltimore, where I commute, are full of potholes, railroad tracks, old streetcar tracks and general debris. The Poprad handles them well. I use 25mm road tires rather than the 32mm tires that came with the bike. Other that swapping out the saddle, the rest of the bike is the stock issue. After almost three years of commuting in all kinds of weather conditions, the bike still rides like a gem.
> 
> My commute only has one hill and it is nothing compared to what I would expect that you encounter in Morgantown, WV. But, back in 2005 when my Trek 5200 was out of commission for a few weeks, I used the Poprad to do a 110 mile ride in Virginia, including climbing Reed's Gap to reach the Blue Ridge Parkway. The ride would have been easier on the Trek, but it was fine on the Poprad. I also have used the Poprad in the winter on the short, steep hills in Baltimore County (i.e., the beginning of the Piedmont) when I have not wanted to get snow/rain/salt etc. on the Trek. I have no problems on the hills with the Poprad.



another for the Poprad. Even though it is a Trek product, it is rather comforting. Though, to be truthful, I enjoy my mid-eighties lugged steel frame (Schwinn Tempo) for my commute. It is: Cheap. Reliable. Fits a 32mm tire just dandy. Has brazeons for rack and bottles. Has horizontal drop outs to make it a fixed, and finally, it makes me smile.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

yetisurly said:


> ....and finally, it make(s) me smile.


Something never to be discounted.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> don't get me wrong, I love my Cross Check. I just read into the OP's post that he might be looking for something a little more *special*.
> 
> I have many miles on my Surly, both on and off-road and its never let me down. Wheel and tire choice will be an as-important decision for Mr. Dunn...
> 
> ...


You are indeed correct, I was just looking (without actually saying it) for an indication of what "quality" he was looking for. I mean, even superlight aluminum frames are "quality" for someone. I loved the way the 1200 handles and reacts under power (I know, not super light), but didn't like other aspects. They don't not call me the Great Communicator for nothing.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

OverStuffed said:


> Eh, quality is what you make of it. 4130 isn't high class by any means, but it's not meant to be (any more). It's just meant to be tough. With a Surly frame (and you know this HW), you're paying for durability and flexibility. Nothing else. * And marketing*. No more. *And a subculture,* but that's it.


Don't forget internet hype...


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey, I like the website. I actually like the company. They do a good job of staying within their philosophy and they do it well. My only objection is that the prices are a mite high for what they offer.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

dunnwv said:


> I'm looking for a new road bike to use for commuting and recreation.


OP? what happened to this guy? One post and *poof*. Did you make a decision?


HW
-irritated by drive-by threadsters


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> OP? what happened to this guy? One post and *poof*. Did you make a decision?
> 
> 
> HW
> -irritated by drive-by threadsters


Who is Keyser Soze? He is supposed to be Turkish. Some say his father was German. Nobody believed he was real. Nobody ever saw him or knew anybody that ever worked directly for him, but to hear Kobayashi tell it, anybody could have worked for Soze. You never knew. That was his power. The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist. 

And poof... Just like that, he's gone.


----------



## 0119 (Aug 9, 2003)

Ain't nothing wrong with connecting yourself with the fringe of society sub culture! Surly befits my anti-societal nature.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*Forget Surly, get a SOMA*

I'm voting for the Soma. Lighter, cheaper, "better" tubing over the Surly. Like the Surly it also has braze ons for racks and fenders. 132.5mm rear spacing for versatility. 

Check out https://www.bikemania.biz/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Merry_SomaDoubleCrossFrame 

good price and I think that coupon code 5perce will still work to get your 5% off your order.

Mine rides way better than my Redline ever did. I commute 11 miles roundtrip a day on mine and will also be using it for riding cross races. My brother's Soma is 3 years old and holding up like a champ.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

It seems that this question is oten asked, as a matter of fact I asked it, then I bought this


----------

